# Programming tutorials



## krates (Apr 22, 2007)

I Found A Bunch Of Programming Tutorial On This Website Like
 										ASP 3.0 									 								 	 		 									 										Assembly 									 								 	 		 									 										C 									 								 	 		 									 										C++ 									 								 	 		 									 										Cobol 									 								 	 		 									 										ColdFusion 									 								 	 		 									 										Delphi 									 								 	 		 									 										HTML 									 								 	 		 									 										J2EE 									 								 	 		 									 										Java 									 								 	 		 									 										JavaScript 									 								 	 		 									 										Perl 									 								 	 		 									 										PHP 									 								 	 		 									 										Python 									 								 	 		 									 										QBasic 									 								 	 		 									 										SQL 									 								 	 		 									 										Visual Basic 6 									 								 	 		 									 										XML
And Many More Source


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 22, 2007)

old...but thnx anyways


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 22, 2007)

wah........ Thanks man, new to me


----------



## cooldev007 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks man, also  new to me


----------



## RIPON2000 (Apr 24, 2007)

i want to learn about how can i do p.h.p languess to data base

i want to know how can insret vedio and audeio clip my website and what is 
the extension and enable for vedio what i upload in server.
plz reply


----------



## krates (Apr 24, 2007)

RIPON2000 said:
			
		

> i want to learn about how can i do p.h.p languess to data base
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hey Man I Think This Link Could Be Helpful For The 1st One

link



And I Already Given The Solution For This Problem In This Tut

link

Just Check If It Is Not Helpful Then Let Me Know.

And A Piece Of Advice





Improve Your English


----------

